# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Baby monitor, kids monitor >  Smart One, baby monitor, sensor + app, Sensible Baby, Inc., Somerville, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Designer and manufacturer - Sensible Baby, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Smart One by Sensible Baby

 Published on May 30, 2013




> Smart One by Sensible baby - @MySensibleBaby
> Sensor-based baby monitoring to keep children safe and give parents peace of mind.

----------

